# NEWBY



## andre (Oct 24, 2006)

New to this hobby fantastic little critta thanks Ian    (new to computers too hope this goes to the right place :lol: )


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2006)

Wrong forum. I moved it for ya.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Andre, glad you are getting on well with your new mantid!


----------

